# Nicotine for reduced social anxiety?



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you think nicotine would make someone more talkative or chatty? And would it make you hyper, or relaxed? I've looked into nicotine a bit, but haven't found much of a clear cut description of how it makes you feel. I'm talking about using nicotine in isolation, not using cigarettes.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

I tried couple of times cigarettes and it does help anxiety big time, but using in isolation? Never heard of it. You can try.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Perhaps very slightly.. but not worth the health risks. I smoke cigarettes and they don't help anxiety, and sometimes they make it worse n my hand starts shaking and heart rate actually increases, and that's not just me, Ive actually red threads on this site about cigs making people's anxiety worse! Then again I've seen things on tv about police letting the suspect have a cig and then the guy opens up n starts talking... So I really don't know.


----------



## Farstucker (Oct 22, 2013)

I smoke regularly. It helps a little bit, but when you start craving one your anxiety and irritability increase. Generally, my depression and anxiety has gotten better since giving up and smoking regularly. I suggest seeking another way to relieve your symptoms, though.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Strong bumb, bro. I do not have much trouble with those things anymore. I did try nicotine a few times, and yeah, it did work. But the effects faded, and I don't even use it now. I have pretty much changed my stance on how I feel about social anxiety. Things are different now, and it may be better.


----------



## sm00z3 (Feb 11, 2014)

cigarettes make me feel a bit more calm, but i'm not sure what you mean by having nicotine in isolation. how would you smoke it? roll it in a blunt? lol


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

I've just recently quit smoking and i can honestly say smoking increases anxiety overall, what it does though is gives you a way of relieving the increased anxiety that its absence is creating for a few minutes voluntarily, so it tricks you into thinking it is anxiolytic but overall your anxiety is increased. transdermal nicotine is the same only less pronounced.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

sm00z3 said:


> cigarettes make me feel a bit more calm, but i'm not sure what you mean by having nicotine in isolation. how would you smoke it? roll it in a blunt? lol


I meant using it via an e-cigarette, or nicotine gum.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Nicotine is a cancer promoting poison, it's a stupid idea.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

I smoke regularly and to be honest it does help SA. Although it's addictive.
Another thing is that if you smoke you can get along with people that smoke as well.

Not telling you to smoke though. :L


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

dcaffeine said:


> I meant using it via an e-cigarette, or nicotine gum.


Those things you mentioned are usually for those who try to quit smoking, and the amount of nicotine on them aren't as effective + they add many other unhealthy things to it. 
There are plenty of ways to claim nicotine, smoking dipping sniffing...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nicotine is addicting. It's not worth it.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

There are always mixed reviews about obvious stimulants and how 'helpful' they can be for just about any problem ranging from anxiety to ADD (caffeine & nicotine especially), but my rule of thumb is that, well, they're stimulants. They're going to affect you in the long run, probably negatively. If you've felt the withdrawal symptoms of either, you can pretty much guess that both are not only highly addictive, but they're probably really messing with your brain chemistry.

Also, what do you mean by nicotine in isolation? I'm using an e-cig right now, trying to quit again


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't do it. Smoking helped my anxiety at first, but once I was addicted it provided no benefit and made anxiety worse. Now I'm using a few lozenges a day to wean myself off and I feel better.

I used nicotine in isolation before I started smoking (yes, I'm weird) and that did nothing. I needed the large hit of smoked cigarettes to get any benefits.


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

nicotine gums took my anxiety away, they got me pretty high. It was way better then adderall and no crash. too bad it only worked for a while


----------

